# Ship breakdown



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

An MCA press release on the vessel "Sesam" broken down in the Irish Sea:-

Liverpool and Belfast Coastguard have today been co-ordinating efforts to assist a Russian vessel, which has broken down and is drifting in the Irish Sea.

Initially, a call was received just after 1.00 p.m. this afternoon from the Belgian flagged 974 metric ton, 82 metre general cargo vessel `Sesam' when she was west of the Isle of Man and was unable to restart her engines.

She currently has six people on board and was travelling from Bromborough near Liverpool to Coleraine in Northern Ireland with a cargo of steel coils in the hold with the deck remaining clear.

Throughout the afternoon and early evening her progress has been monitored by both Liverpool Coastguard and Belfast Coastguard whilst her owners and agents have sought suitable tugs locally. Various tug brokers were also advised given the deterioration in the weather overnight. The winds are currently south easterly, force 7 and due to
strengthen to a severe gale 9 overnight.

Her rate of drift has been closely monitored and is now estimated to be about 3 knots in a north westerly direction. She is currently about 14 miles due west of Peel on the Isle of Man.

During the evening, after some language difficulties were
encountered, Belfast Coastguard began to use an interpreting service, and identified with the crew that there were 30 tonnes of bunker fuel on board.

Late tonight, the Irish Lights Vessel (ILV) 'Granuaile' set sail from the Irish Republic and is due to arrive on scene during the early hours of the morning, and will be able to take the disabled cargo vessel under tow to a suitable port.

Brett Cunningham, Area Operations Manager for the West of Scotland and Northern Ireland said:

"We are very grateful to the Commissioners of the Irish Lights in releasing this very capable vessel to assist us in this incident.

"We are concerned about the worsening weather situation, and it is clear in our contacts with the crew through the interpreting service that although they have an on board generator, their main engine cannot be fixed on board and they urgently require a tow. The difficulties earlier seem to be that there was not one locally with enough capability to handle a ship of this size on those conditions -
hence our gratitude to the Commissioners."


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Coastie
It highlights the problems in our industry no suitable tugs available. Its a worldwide problem we had to hire a Anchor Handler(Chinese) last week offshore Brasil to steam to a Rendevous position off South Africa to assist with a tug and tow coming from South Korea to speed the job up. A friend of mine 3 years ago brought a newbuild from Northern China all the way back to UK to go on spot market within 24 hours of arrival they were steaming back to the South China Seas.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

WE ALL keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Bobby.

She arrived safely at Belfast lough at 1400 yesterday. (Sunday)

Gdynia.

Seems madness to have just come from somewhere just to have to go all the way back again, especially that type of distance. Any wonder fuel is getting scarce?!


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

shortage of tugs with strong pulling and rescue facilities must be a problem for the owners as their money is made mostly from towing and not salvage. salvage can be lucrative but it is at some ones misfortune and a matter of being in the right place at the right time..beyond me but it must be a problem..
Jim (Hippy)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Coastie said:


> Bobby.
> 
> She arrived safely at Belfast lough at 1400 yesterday. (Sunday)
> 
> ...


Coastie
It will be a relief to everyone who read your thread the men and vessel arrived safely. (Applause)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Aye Gdynia. A good job well done. (Applause)


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Coastie said:


> Bobby.
> 
> She arrived safely at Belfast lough at 1400 yesterday. (Sunday)
> 
> ...


Excellent news.


----------

